# Zimbra collobration suite



## Harhan (Nov 17, 2008)

is this possible?


----------



## mbs (Nov 18, 2008)

A good starting point should be : http://pcbsd.org/~dwhite/zimbra/ and http://pcbsd.org/~dwhite/zimbra/zimbra.freebsd.20061116.tar.gz

I have successfully made it work on a Virtual Machine but there is several annoying points with this solution :
 - it is not a port, so you have to install some dependencies by hand (including Java)
 - it works only with one specific revision of the Zimbra SVN
 - a lot of dependencies are compiled by the zimbra script itself and cannot be installed by the FreeBSD port system (including Postfix for instance)


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that's the way Zimbra works. A client of mine uses it on an ubuntu box, and even though MySQL, Postfix, JDK and various other packages were already available on the machine, the zimbra installation just unpacked the packaged versions below it's install root.

My guess is, it saves them installation script and setup complexity and they provide "known working versions" possibly with some pre-set configurations that would otherwise interfere with a working installation.


----------



## scottro (Nov 19, 2008)

We investigated Zimbra and Mel Flynn is correct. It will replace your MTA, Apache if there, etc.  

There's also CommuniGate (which is what we eventually used) which does have a FreeBSD version.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 19, 2008)

well I would try porting this, since this is starting to grow but I do not have a dev machine since Zimbra changes system configuration

unless I set up a jail since myself I been wanting to try it out


----------



## solko-fbsd (Apr 10, 2009)

*start testing.*

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=19477&postcount=11


----------

